# Uneven wear on new rotor and pads



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Replaced all rotors and pads about a month ago. All rotors look good except for one which looks like either there is contamination on the pad or uneven pad or rotor surface. Not sure if I should be worried about this.

2007 Audi A3
Hawk HPS pads
Zimmerman Z-Coat rotors
Tyrolsport caliper stiffener kit

Was a little surprised with the amount of rust so far.








Here is the rotor the lines are where the rotor is not wearing as fast as the shiny areas.
















Pad surface matches what I am seeing on the rotor.








Looks like uneven pad density might be the cause.









All other braking surfaces look pristine.

Any advice / recommendations appreciated.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The pads look like they're melting.

You should consider trying a different pad.

When you install coated rotors, they may appear to be wearing unevenly until the coating on the rotor friction surface wears through/off.

The amount of the rust for rotors used a month is ugly, but then the axle bolt shows that you drive or live somewhere in a high corrosion area.


----------

